# Throwing up



## redd (May 25, 2014)

Our 20 month old Vizsla throws up bile most mornings. Otherwise not sick in any way. Appetite is good, energy levels through the roof. Poops are normal. Anyone else's V's do this?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Daily vomiting is never a good thing, so a call to the vet is in order here.

How often and what do you feed? I think this is more common in dogs who are fed less frequently..or the intervals are longer, so their stomachs are empty longer in the AM.... try altering the time you feed or feed more frequently or change food... and see if it changes before the vet appt.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Our boy would do the same - vomiting bile around 5 am. At the time we were feeding twice a day. We spoke with our vet and he recommended adding a third small feeding before bedtime. The vomiting was due to the dog having an empty stomach. 

We now feed at 6 am, 5 pm and 9 pm and there has been no vomiting bile since. 

If your feeding your dog on a schedule and the vomiting is occurring consistently around the same time this may be the same for your pup. If your concerned, certainly consult your vet, but if it is due to empty stomach you will see immediate improvement with the addition of the small bedtime meal.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Our girl does the same thing if we don't give her frequent feedings. I've heard of quite a few V's doing this.
We feed her at 6AM, 12:30PM and 7:30PM. She also gets a handful of kibble right before bed, whenever that may be. With that schedule, she hardly ever throws up anymore. Before we started the nighttime snack she'd throw up bile several times a week first thing in the morning if we weren't quick enough to feed her breakfast after she woke.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I had a similar experience with Willie. What works now is: breakfast (1 cup of kibble), lunch (3 or 4 dog biscuits), dinner (1 cup of kibble), and bedtime snack (a couple of dog biscuits and a dental chew to clean his teeth). So he actually eats four times a day, and this seems to keep his tummy calm and happy.  Of course, once in a while he gets a little bite of people food from me. Not much, though.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

It's called bilious vomiting syndrome if you want to look it up.

One of our girls developed this. We used to feed once a day (after walk about 4pm) but now split the feed with the second feed about 9pm. This has almost completely cured the problem (she still does it very occasionally). You can also treat with H2 blockers (reduce stomach acidity) and anti-emetics but personally I would only consider this a short term fix to settle their stomachs while the change in feeding schedule takes affect.


----------



## redd (May 25, 2014)

That would make sense, Redd only eats once a day in the evening (his choice). We put food down at all times.... Will see if we can coax him to eat more frequently. Thanks all!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I think you will have to give up the free-feeding to achieve the desired result.


----------

